

Apple co-founder hits the red carpet with gf Kathy Griffin - drm237
http://blogs.business2.com/startups/2007/09/wozniak-hits-th.html
Sorry for even posting this, but it's just too funny to pass up...
======
ed
This is not at all hacker related but hilarious enough that I don't care. Way
to go Woz!

------
omouse
:O Insane.

